# I've got to confess



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

I've been using Trugreen for the last 2 years :shocked: I know. When I bought the house a trugreen pro was next door, and he quoted me $60 to do 15K sq ft. I talked him down to $50. Well 2 years later my front and sides are awesome (cut with a reel) but the back is bad, full of weeds and dallisgrass (cut that with a riding mower) not expecting much.

I want to figure out if its worth the time to do it myself. I would like to do my whole lot but it's big and the back slopes a good bit passed the playground. (see photos)

So for the guys that have large yards, I have a few questions.

1. Products, what works and where to buy?
2. I already have a backpack sprayer and push spreader should I get push prayer?
3. I can't think of anything else, so any tips would be wonderful.

JB

Last night cutting


Last year around scalping time


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I only have 5,500 ft2 but a larger yard is a great candidate for products that are cheaper by the application. So, for example, stay away from hose end products and look to things like Celsius for weeds, Certainty for sedge, and a WDG (wettable dispersible granule) like this Prodiamine for pre-emergent. Things like granular pre-emergent cost a lot more.

Check out the Bermuda Triangle.

When the budget allows, a sprayer setup like this will be great on larger lawns.

Finally, between SiteOne (formerly John Deere Landscapes/Lesco) and DoMyOwnPestControl.com you should be able to get just about all you need at affordable prices.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I would just let them keep treating the yard if they are doing a good job and can afford them to do it all. I have a Lesco Spreader and boom sprayer on my mower but always was late and behind schedules for Pre Emg, Ferts etc... to me it just got to be a chore. I decide this year to hire that part of lawn care maintenance out. The company I hired did a fantasic job killing all the winter weeds and and put down a Pre Emg. One less thing keep up with and giving me more time to focus one other things.


----------

